# Question for ETSY sellers



## SilverMaple (Oct 27, 2009)

Right now, I have my website on ecrater.  I'm considering doing an ETSY site, too, but my concern is this:

If you have to list items daily to stay on top of the listings and make sales, how do you afford that?  If I list a $5 bar of soap several times at .20 per listing, my profit margin is gone.  I know some people relist all of their items two or three times per day--- how does someone make a profit doing that?

Or do you list one thing each day and hope someone clicks on that and then browses through the rest of your store?

Or am I totally missing something obvious?   :|


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 27, 2009)

Much like having a real website of your own, you will still have to pay for advertising and it can be way more costly than etsy. I think etsy is very minimal because you can control how much advertising you pay. I list at specific times of the day. Sometimes it works and sometimes not. Once I listed a pair of earrings at 12:00pm est, it sold in 20 mins. Luck probably but also you have to get in when you can and as often. There is also the promotions area to advertise, chat rooms, virtual labs. Do some thorough research and see if its for you before you sign up. 

Kathy


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks!  I'm researching 

Anyone else?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 27, 2009)

I keep about 100 items in my shop. Depending on how busy I am, I may list/relist  2-4 items 1-2 times a day. Sometimes I just list 3-4 items 2 times a day on Fridays & Saturdays.

If you list/relist 2 items, 2 times a day, your fees will be $24.00 a month. That is dirt cheap advertisment.

If your photos are great & you end up on the front page, for even 10 minutes, you can expect about 300 shop views.


----------



## Layne (Nov 28, 2009)

how do you find out how many times its been viewed?


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Nov 30, 2009)

On your shop's homepage it will show you how many time each item has been viewed.

Click the link at the bottom of my post, it's to my Yarn shop on etsy and you'll see each item is listed along with the number of views, date listed and the item price.

Pamela


----------

